# Using A Travel Agent to Book Airfare Only



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2017)

Any thoughts on this? I know it is the old fashioned way- but I hate booking a flight. Rarely fly and when we are planning a vacation that involves flying I have a lot of anxiety. The pricing, the logistics, the timing, the baggage issues, the seating, fees,- hate it all. Have done it numerous times in the past, but it's been a while. 

Planning on a trip in June, but won't know until sometime in February whether or not my husband can have the week off and then, if approved, will have to book something. We also want to use a small international airport closer our home (about 40 minutes) so we won't have to hire a car to take us to the bigger ones that are two hours away from where we live. And we want to fly into a small regional airport close to where we will be staying. Plus we want decent departure and arrival times, of course. 

Probably will involve 2 stops/connections on each flight. Ugh...

Anyway, not even sure travel agents book flights only anymore. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 13, 2017)

Suggestion check Jet Blue and Southwest Airlines both are having sales? You can cancel reservations on both air lins


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Suggestion check Jet Blue and Southwest Airlines both are having sales? You can cancel reservations on both air lins




Problem is- they do not fly frome here to there.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jan 13, 2017)

I’m expecting an airfare quote today from a travel agent. I’ll fly to Kona and return from Honolulu. American flies there nonstop, but every return is a redeye. Hawaiian returns nonstop during the day. I’ve found exactly what I want on Google Flights, but cannot book the tickets No site lets me have exactly what I want. I’ve given the agent all details so there’s not much work on her part. If the fee is nominal, perhaps $20 each person, I’ll do it.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 13, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Anyway, not even sure travel agents book flights only anymore. Anyone know anything about it?



The loss of commissions from airlines and lower commissions from cruiselines has many TA's resorting to fees for this service. For for your fee, you typically get no better service than you'd get by using an OTA (online TA) without a fee... A printout of your reservation code and itinerary. In fact, in-person service may be worse becuz a guy at a desk is not going to spend his time looking for better fares with alternate dates or airports, like you can.

I'm not above using OTA's (Expedia, Travelocity or Orbitz) for complex of foreign travel.
I praise Expedia for assisting me when AirOne cancelled a flight from Venice to Rome.
Try getting your local TA on the phone at odd-hours.

.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2017)

I had a big problem with Travelocity a few years ago and vowed never again to use them. I had been going directly to airlines' web sites.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jan 13, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> OTA (online TA) with no-fee: Just a printout of your reservation code and itinerary.


I'd be glad to use an OTA but don't know about it. I've searched with Expedia et al and even used them, but didn't know I could tell them exactly what I want and get personal service. Are there links on the sites or do I contact Customer Service?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I had a big problem with Travelocity a few years ago and vowed never again to use them. I had been going directly to airlines' web sites.


I may use Travelocity to see which airlines fly the routes I need, but then I'll check the airline website and book there.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 13, 2017)

I would expect it to cost $50+ per ticket if you expect them to do the routing for you.  If you use the travel agent of a regular basis it might be less or they might waive the fee.   If you do all the leg work and have the exact route and flights you want, I would still expect around $25 per ticket.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm more price sensitive than is probably good for me. I search using Kayak, changing airports and schedules as necessary, then when I find what works, I usually book through the airline's site. That way, upgrades, cancellations, changes don't have to go through a third party. I can't justify paying a travel agent to do something I'm capable of.

Now, if it was for last minute travel, or something really unusual- private jet, multi leg, large group, special needs, foreign carriers that don't subscribe to web search engines, travel agents have access to tools not available to the public on the internet. One expects to pay the price for this level of expertise and service.

Jim


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 13, 2017)

I haven't used a travel agent, but, on occasion when I have signed up with a tour group, I have also used the tour company's travel department to book flights. At times, free, or, sometimes a $50 charge. One advantage is that I pay later, and, until I pay, cancelling can be done at no charge or with no rebooking fees. Once, the touring company got me a fare that I could not come close to touching (and on better flights). Finally, the travel departments with tour groups (and I presume the same is true for travel agents) can often book mixed levels of service (business one way, economy or economy plus the other) that I cannot.


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 13, 2017)

Do you know a family member or good friend who can do it for you.  I've been booking tickets for family members for years.  I'm not a travel agent.  Timeshares are my hobby and I'm ALWAY scouting cheap airfares.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 13, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> Do you know a family member or good friend who can do it for you.  I've been booking tickets for family members for years.  I'm not a travel agent.  Timeshares are my hobby and I'm ALWAY scouting cheap airfares.




If I can get my husband to sit down with me to do it, but that's a challenge. LOL! No one else around to help with it.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 13, 2017)

You will still need to know what you want... if the challenge is getting your husband to sit down with you to agree on the flights, an agent cannot help you.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 14, 2017)

You mentioned that there is a large airport two hours away. When we lived in Pennsylvania we used to go to Vegas in March for a convention for my job and stay on for our anniversary. Now there are cheap flights from Pittsburgh to Vegas but back then it was far cheaper for us to drive the extra hour, making it a two hour drive, to Cleveland. We would drive in after work the night before if it was an early morning flight and stay at a hotel that provided transportation to and from the airport. We were able to leave our car there for the time were were gone. Because we were staying at least a week and usually longer, paying for a night at a hotel was actually cheaper than paying for the parking even at the best rate. When we had an afternoon flight and didn't need to stay overnight we were still able to pay for a night at the hotel to get free parking and transport to and from the airport.

Our rule of thumb has been if it costs around $35 more a piece to fly out of the airport closest to us then we will usually spend the extra money not to have to drive the extra distance. If it costs in the range of $40-$60 more each, then we take a good look at the time of year (wintertime up North with potentially bad driving conditions), how long the flight is and if we will be getting back late and have to go to work the next morning before deciding. When the savings get above $70 each we've always driven the extra distance to save that much money. We'd rather drive the extra hour or even 90 minutes to an airport that is further away and have that money we saved to spend while we are on our vacation.

Tuesdays are usually when most airlines have the best prices. You don't have to fly on Tuesdays, that is just the day to book the flights to get the best price. Some airline websites have calendars that you are actually able to select the month to see the prices for each day. 

Spirit Airlines - Pay for your bags when you purchase your flights to get the best price. Checked bags are cheaper than carry-ons. If you pay the $59 a year for one of you to join their Spirit Club you will get the best prices on flights and bags. But if you won't be flying them at least once more in that next year then I wouldn't think you would save enough to offset the $59 fee to join. Only one person needs to join and can book for everyone in their party to get them the cheapest rate too. There are no complimentary drinks or snacks so bring a sandwich or snacks and an empty water bottle from home and fill it up after you get through security. Or purchase something before you get on the plane. I also don't pay extra to pick our seats as we don't care. We fly Spirit A LOT and have no complaints. Usually the people who complain about Spirit are the ones who wait until they get to the airport to pay for their bags because those fees are expensive.

**Two weeks ago on Spirit I booked three round trip non-stop flights (Spirit Club prices) from Fort Lauderdale, Florida to Cleveland, Ohio leaving in mid February and returning in early March with one shared checked bag for $217.49 TOTAL. $42 ($21 each way) of that was for the checked bag and the remaining $175.49 was the total for all three flights, not each flight.

Frontier and Allegiant - You pay for checked and carry-on bags. Like Spirit only the personal item that fits under the seat is free. As for drinks and snacks, a glass of water might be free but I don't think anything else is. Like Spirit these two airlines also have some great deals on flights.

Jet Blue and American - Carry-on bags are still free as far as I know. I believe Jet Blue still gives you free drinks and snacks. Not sure about American.

Southwest - Still has 2 free bags and free snacks and drinks. 

I have a lot of airlines to choose from with flying out of Fort Lauderdale and Miami so might have way more options that other people have. Plus we fly often enough that I can't justify paying higher price just to get free snacks and drinks.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 14, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> You will still need to know what you want... if the challenge is getting your husband to sit down with you to agree on the flights, an agent cannot help you.




Believe it or not, hubby would prefer to just let me take care of it and just tag along.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 14, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> You mentioned that there is a large airport two hours away. When we lived in Pennsylvania we used to go to Vegas in March for a convention for my job and stay on for our anniversary. Now there are cheap flights from Pittsburgh to Vegas but back then it was far cheaper for us to drive the extra hour, making it a two hour drive, to Cleveland. We would drive in after work the night before if it was an early morning flight and stay at a hotel that provided transportation to and from the airport. We were able to leave our car there for the time were were gone. Because we were staying at least a week and usually longer, paying for a night at a hotel was actually cheaper than paying for the parking even at the best rate. When we had an afternoon flight and didn't need to stay overnight we were still able to pay for a night at the hotel to get free parking and transport to and from the airport.
> 
> Our rule of thumb has been if it costs around $35 more a piece to fly out of the airport closest to us then we will usually spend the extra money not to have to drive the extra distance. If it costs in the range of $40-$60 more each, then we take a good look at the time of year (wintertime up North with potentially bad driving conditions), how long the flight is and if we will be getting back late and have to go to work the next morning before deciding. When the savings get above $70 each we've always driven the extra distance to save that much money. We'd rather drive the extra hour or even 90 minutes to an airport that is further away and have that money we saved to spend while we are on our vacation.
> 
> ...





Jan M. said:


> You mentioned that there is a large airport two hours away. When we lived in Pennsylvania we used to go to Vegas in March for a convention for my job and stay on for our anniversary. Now there are cheap flights from Pittsburgh to Vegas but back then it was far cheaper for us to drive the extra hour, making it a two hour drive, to Cleveland. We would drive in after work the night before if it was an early morning flight and stay at a hotel that provided transportation to and from the airport. We were able to leave our car there for the time were were gone. Because we were staying at least a week and usually longer, paying for a night at a hotel was actually cheaper than paying for the parking even at the best rate. When we had an afternoon flight and didn't need to stay overnight we were still able to pay for a night at the hotel to get free parking and transport to and from the airport.
> 
> Our rule of thumb has been if it costs around $35 more a piece to fly out of the airport closest to us then we will usually spend the extra money not to have to drive the extra distance. If it costs in the range of $40-$60 more each, then we take a good look at the time of year (wintertime up North with potentially bad driving conditions), how long the flight is and if we will be getting back late and have to go to work the next morning before deciding. When the savings get above $70 each we've always driven the extra distance to save that much money. We'd rather drive the extra hour or even 90 minutes to an airport that is further away and have that money we saved to spend while we are on our vacation.
> 
> ...



Yes. Thanks for your input. I did think of the hotel thing. I had already booked our hotel at the vacation destination for a Sat. to Sat. so after coming back we would have Sunday to regroup before going back to work on Monday. So....

The thing is, we already commute in opposite directions so that would mean coming home on Friday night and getting back in the car and driving to the airport two hours away on a Friday night in NYC/NJ (aka traffic!). Not gonna happen.

This is why we always got car service in the past- even if it meant being picked up at 3am for an early morning flight. Coming back into NY/NJ it is almost always hell- always delays and problems- by the time we land we are wiped, then still have the 2 hour drive home. Again- the car service becomes invaluable.

So, for us we have to factpr in the cost of the car service vs. the cost of flying out of the small airport near to our home (still 45 minutes away- but this is a country area- nice easy drive. small airport- easy to navigate, etc. I actually work right next to it).

Then again- flights from there- to where we are going- usually involve two stops/connections (yuk) and there are limited airlines and will be much more expensive.

And this is where my head starts pounding....LOL!

PS- You got some great deals on your flights! Would never happen in our case. We are just too limited in choices in what we want to do and where we are going. (We are also flying into a smaller airport to be close to the hotel we are staying in on our vacation).


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 14, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> And this is where my head starts pounding....LOL!



Just reading your reply is enough to make my head start pounding in sympathy! Do you always have to go through this every time you fly? Our situations are so completely different. I live 20 minutes from the Fort Lauderdale airport and am completely spoiled by the convenience and the number of low priced options. You have two options and neither is convenient nor inexpensive. 

Option 1:  Fly out of the big city airport which is notorious for delays but cheaper flights. I'm guessing by the time you pay for the car service you haven't saved all that much on the flights but you wouldn't be paying for airport parking and the parking probably isn't cheap in that area. I have no idea what the car service costs but they drop you right at the airport and you don't have the stress of driving in the traffic. I'd say that is money well spent!

Option 2:  Fly out of the airport closer to home with two connections and a much more expensive flight. 

You said you work right by the smaller airport closer to home. Have you ever brought the suitcases to work with you in your car and had your husband meet you there after work on Friday? Flying out on Friday night to the first or even the second stop, staying the night at a hotel that will pick you up and take you back to the airport in the morning might give you more options to get a better price on at least one leg of your flight. And you might not feel quite so tired when you arrive at your destination on Saturday. That is supposing that you can leave one of the cars at your workplace while you are gone.

You will be so ready to enjoy your vacation when you get there no matter which choice you make!


----------



## 1st Class (Jan 14, 2017)

Have you ever looked at or signed up for Airfarewatchdog?  Sign up for fare alerts and see what they find.

Also, have you thought about doing the 2 hour drive in the opposite direction.  We have found significant cost savings by driving to Bradley (BDL) in Hartford, CT.  Vacations are supposed to be fun, so I wouldn't even consider using the NY/NJ airports.

One last suggestion, ITA Matrix can be a helpful tool in searching for airfare, but you'll need to go to the airline website to buy your tix.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 14, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Believe it or not, hubby would prefer to just let me take care of it and just tag along.



That may explain why you want to talk to a TA... he'd be a surrogate husband.
IMHO, it's unfair for you to shoulder the whole burden of travel planning.
It allows him to sit back and judge even when he didn't express preferences.
I am the planner in our family, but I always insist that DW help make choices.


.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 14, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> That explains why you may want to talk to a TA... he'd be a surrogate husband.
> IMHO, it's unfair for you to shoulder the whole burden of travel planning.
> It allows him to sit back and judge even when he didn't express preferences.
> I am the planner in our family, but I always insist that DW help make choices.


Me too.  I love doing the planning.  I do check with dh to make sure he's okay with the plans, especially the flights since those are harder to change than anything else.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 14, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> Just reading your reply is enough to make my head start pounding in sympathy! Do you always have to go through this every time you fly? Our situations are so completely different. I live 20 minutes from the Fort Lauderdale airport and am completely spoiled by the convenience and the number of low priced options. You have two options and neither is convenient nor inexpensive.
> 
> Option 1:  Fly out of the big city airport which is notorious for delays but cheaper flights. I'm guessing by the time you pay for the car service you haven't saved all that much on the flights but you wouldn't be paying for airport parking and the parking probably isn't cheap in that area. I have no idea what the car service costs but they drop you right at the airport and you don't have the stress of driving in the traffic. I'd say that is money well spent!
> 
> ...




In answer to your first question- yes. This is why we rarely fly. I hate it!

Your options are right on. Thanks. Now can someone book everything for me? Lol!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 14, 2017)

1st Class said:


> Have you ever looked at or signed up for Airfarewatchdog?  Sign up for fare alerts and see what they find.
> 
> Also, have you thought about doing the 2 hour drive in the opposite direction.  We have found significant cost savings by driving to Bradley (BDL) in Hartford, CT.  Vacations are supposed to be fun, so I wouldn't even consider using the NY/NJ airports.
> 
> One last suggestion, ITA Matrix can be a helpful tool in searching for airfare, but you'll need to go to the airline website to buy your tix.




Yes. I am familiar. Not ITA Matrix, though. Will look at it. 

Also, yes- have considered Albany and Westchester- also smaller airports.

You see how this flying thing gives me a headache?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 14, 2017)

Where are you going in June?  I am the family airline gal and since I don't fly as much as I use to I enjoy trying to find things for others.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 14, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Where are you going in June?  I am the family airline gal and since I don't fly as much as I use to I enjoy trying to find things for others.




Ha! Ha! If my husband gets the week off, Durango- 7 nights


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 14, 2017)

I think your best bet is going to be HPN to ABQ.  You will still have a 3.5 hour drive from Albuquerque (if you see bugs bunny make sure he doesn't make that wrong turn on the way to Pismo Beach).  You might want to add a night there before flying out.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 14, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I think your best bet is going to be HPN to ABQ.  You will still have a 3.5 hour drive from Albuquerque (if you see bugs bunny make sure he doesn't make that wrong turn on the way to Pismo Beach).  You might want to add a night there before flying out.



LOL! Did think of that also at the suggestion of someone on my other post about this trip- but-No, we want to fly right into Durango La Plata (like from Phoenix or Denver) and our hotel is 15 minutes from there. We will have enough driving to do on this trip- Mesa Verde and Telluride, etc. We can't add anything- we barely have enough vacation days.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 14, 2017)

Then you are probably looking at a 10-14 hr trip with 2 changes of planes vs a 6-8 hr total trip time and a single change of plane with both airports being the type you can easily arrive no more than an hour before flight time and be ok.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jan 14, 2017)

1st Class said:


> One last suggestion, ITA Matrix can be a helpful tool in searching for airfare, but you'll need to go to the airline website to buy your tix.


This is my stumbling block. I found flights on ITA Matrix, but wasn't able to book through any of the 3 airlines involved. I'm still waiting for the Travel Agent quote I was promised yesterday.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 14, 2017)

Quiet Pine said:


> This is my stumbling block. I found flights on ITA Matrix, but wasn't able to book through any of the 3 airlines involved. I'm still waiting for the Travel Agent quote I was promised yesterday.


What is the third airline (AA, HA and ?)  Can you book as 2 one ways or 3 one ways including the inter island?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 15, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Then you are probably looking at a 10-14 hr trip with 2 changes of planes vs a 6-8 hr total trip time and a single change of plane with both airports being the type you can easily arrive no more than an hour before flight time and be ok.




I have seen a few 8 or 9 hour trips. But- like I said- I can't book anything anyway- either on my own or through a travel agent- until another month or so from now because my husband needs to get approval from his employer. 

No matter what, I don't think I am going to get any bargains in airfare on this trip.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 15, 2017)

Wondering about the draw of Durango? There have been times I have changed my plans when travel became too complicated or costly. Sounds like this is complicated and may become costly.

Funny thing is...I was going to suggest your parameters and I would tell you the best I can find. Like the poster above, I find it challenging and fun. My friends and family used to tell me I should become a travel agent. But then it would be work rather than a hobby.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 15, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> Wondering about the draw of Durango? There have been times I have changed my plans when travel became too complicated or costly. Sounds like this is complicated and may become costly.
> 
> Funny thing is...I was going to suggest your parameters and I would tell you the best I can find. Like the poster above, I find it challenging and fun. My friends and family used to tell me I should become a travel agent. But then it would be work rather than a hobby.




I love National Parks. I want to see Mesa Verde more than I want to see Rocky Mountain National Park. Never been to Colorado. Been on my list. My husband loves the West and I heard Durango is a real western town.

You are right, though. In the back of my mind I am prepared to cancel the hotel if it becomes too crazy to book airfare. I can cancel the hotel almost until the week before. 

I hope we don't have to . Would be a big disappointment. Then there's always Utah....


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 16, 2017)

With this additional data, I would question the wisdom of booking all 7 nights in Durango. 

From my perspective, I would do some driving/sightseeing on the front end, spend a few days in Durango, and book the return flight back home departing the local Durango airport.

Something like...
Fly to Las Vegas, drive to St. George, spend night, etc till you reach the other points west of Durango, and then end at Durango.

Only problem I would have would be extra drop fee for one way rental.

Are you a member of AAA? If yes, a 'trip planner' customized to your Colorado stops might be helpful.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 16, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> With this additional data, I would question the wisdom of booking all 7 nights in Durango.
> 
> From my perspective, I would do some driving/sightseeing on the front end, spend a few days in Durango, and book the return flight back home departing the local Durango airport.
> 
> ...




LOL! Now you are making it even more complicated. 7 nights is not a lot of time in one area. For such a short time we like to just unpack once. 

Just think- the first and last nights are shot- Get there on Saturday night and the following Friday night have to wind down to go home the next Saturday. 2 days gone. Really- 8 days amounts to 6 days because 2 days are lost to traveling. I don't think staying in one spot for 6 days is a lot of time! Figure the day after we arrive we will check out Durango and get oriented. Next day Mesa Verde. Next day the Silverton Railroad. Next day Telluride. Another day other sites in the surrounding area. 6th day- open for spontaneity. That's it! We like to get to where we want to be and then hunker in. 

I like to immerse myself in an area. I like to focus. There is already a lot of driving  so we will pace ourselves. Not necessary for us to belong to AAA. I do have a really good Discovery Insight book on Colorado for planning.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 16, 2017)

Sometimes you do not have a choice about using a Travel Agent. When I was trying to set up our trip to New Zealand and Australia for February and March 2016 I kept running into problems. The trip was Portland Oregon to LAX, to Auckland (stay for 2 weeks), to Hobart Tasmania (stay for 1 week), to Sydney (stay for 1 week), to LAX, and home to Portland. I tried using both services like Travelocity, Expedia, etc and Airline Web Sites. If I put in the entire itinerary it always came back no seats available. If I put in each leg separately there were lots of seats available but that is an expensive way to buy seats. So after several weeks of frustration I went to a Travel Agent and they had it all set up in a couple days and at a very fair price. So it was worth the $100 fee per person.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 17, 2017)

As an agent I HAVE to charge a fee to ticket airline itineraries.  It is NOT an option for me.  So I stopped selling air only, I sell it in conjunction with a cruise or tour, as I don't have to tack on extra fees for that. 

Why did I stop.  I would get requests to find airfare for people, then they would say let me think about that and they would book with the airline directly.  Since I do not work for free, I just stopped looking for airline only trips.  The only other way around it for me was to charge a research fee and apply it to a booking if you book something.  People don't like to do that either.  So I just gave up on air only.

So for a complicated trip, you then need to find someone who specializes in business travel and be prepared to pay a fee per ticket, or research online and avoid a fee.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jan 17, 2017)

Received the Travel Agent quote for tickets to & from Hawaii. Price is exactly what I told them (I gave flight #s and so on) and they charge $50 per ticket to book. I suspect it's standard, whether they research or not. More than I want to spend. Wish I knew an agent who would charge $20 per ticket. I may have to book one-way tickets for the trip.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 17, 2017)

Can't say much about Australia & New Zealand, but I found booking Europe a piece of cake...
The toughest part is finding a decent R/T to a Euro-gateway. We choose Orlando -Frankfurt.
Once there, we did one-ways (to Santorini, Mykonos, Athens, Frankfurt) for reasonable fares.
.
.


----------



## JudyH (Jan 18, 2017)

I love Durango. I've been several times. My favorite part of the US. I flew in and out of Albuquerque on Southwest. I live 90 minutes from an airport now. I stay at an airport hotel the night before, for an early flight, or the night returning on a late flight. Makes a long trip a little more relaxing.


----------



## Here There (Jan 18, 2017)

Following this thread has emboldened me to transform what was once an exchange into Santa Fe during balloonfest into a multi-week driving adventure.  I now plan to fly into ABQ 6 days earlier & use Durango as base to explore southwest CO.  After Santa Fe my plans are to fly into San Antonio TX, visit there & Austin and drive through Hill country to finally tour Fort Worth's Modern Art Museum (a bucket list item for 20+ years) before flying home from DFW.

So glad I'm member of Wyndham & WM to make booking easier in Durango, Pagosa Springs & San Antonio.  Also relieved that my flight into ABQ was made with AA's ff miles, which permits no-fee flight changes when the route stays unchanged.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 19, 2017)

Here There said:


> Following this thread has emboldened me to transform what was once an exchange into Santa Fe during balloonfest into a multi-week driving adventure.  I now plan to fly into ABQ 6 days earlier & use Durango as base to explore southwest CO.  After Santa Fe my plans are to fly into San Antonio TX, visit there & Austin and drive through Hill country to finally tour Fort Worth's Modern Art Museum (a bucket list item for 20+ years) before flying home from DFW.
> 
> So glad I'm member of Wyndham & WM to make booking easier in Durango, Pagosa Springs & San Antonio.  Also relieved that my flight into ABQ was made with AA's ff miles, which permits no-fee flight changes when the route stays unchanged.




Wow, your trip sounds amazing! We spent a week at Wyndham La Cascada last Spring and loved it. Our first time in Texas. The Balloonfest is also on my bucket list. There is a Rose Festival in Tyler, TX that also caught my eye. This year it is Oct 19-22, 2017. Don't know if it would be of interest to you or fit into your plans.

My husband is retiring later this year at age 68 and we will finally be able to travel several weeks at a time. You aren't the only one who has been getting great travel ideas from reading the posts!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 19, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> Usually the people who complain about Spirit are the ones who wait until they get to the airport to pay for their bags because those fees are expensive.


Or the ones who want to fly with at least a minimum level of human comfort.  I am not sure I would ever fly Spirit even if it were free.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 19, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> Or the ones who want to fly with at least a minimum level of human comfort.  I am not sure I would ever fly Spirit even if it were free.



Have you ever flown Spirit? I truly have no complaints about them and I flew 7 or 8 round trip flights just on them just in 2016 in addition to several more flights on other airlines. That being said if I was flying a long flight like to Hawaii or Europe I'd be willing to spend the money to fly first class. For 2.5 hour flight to Cleveland, Ohio or 4.25 hour flight to Las Vegas my priorities are the price and the convenience of the departure and arrival times. I've gotten really spoiled by the $23.10 each way Spirit flights. When we flew to Vegas last April the total for the two of us, not apiece, with a shared checked bag was $134.40. That $275 we saved over what other airlines were charging was more fun money to spend on shows and gambling.

I'm only 5'6" and my husband is 5'9" so neither one of us is tall nor has long legs. We don't notice any difference in the leg room on the standard seats with Spirit when compared to most other airlines. We remember about 14-15 years ago being on a flight with Continental or maybe US Air and our knees were almost touching the seats in front of us. A basketball team from a college in Rhode Island was flying home from a tournament game in Vegas on that plane so they weren't getting off in Cleveland like we did but had to continue on. We felt so sorry for them as they had to be in extreme discomfort folded up like they were to fit into those seats. It hurt to look at them! Most of the Spirit planes that I have been on recently haven't had reclining seats which is no heartbreak as far as I'm concerned. The last two times I was on planes with reclining seats, neither of which was a Spirit flight, I had the misfortune of being behind someone who not only had their seat reclined as far as possible but then had to push on the seat back too. Not only was I uncomfortable and unable to have my table tray down but I had to ask the person to put their seat up so the other people in my row could get out to use the bathroom. When they returned in both cases the offending person immediately resumed their previous position. The other two people in my row couldn't believe the person was that rude and ignorant. If either of the offenders had been tall I would have understood but neither one was. 

A few months ago my husband flew Southwest for a business trip. It was a new plane and his seat was very uncomfortable which was really disappointing because we've always liked flying Southwest. I just booked him another business trip yesterday and he had the choice between Southwest and Jet Blue. He chose Jet Blue. We've never had the opportunity to fly Jet Blue before but our son has and he really likes them.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Jan 20, 2017)

Spirit gets 2 out 5 on Skytrax, 100's of reviews.  There were 5's, so you aren't alone Jan, but I'll go with my gut and reviews.

I fly 40-50,000 miles a year and wish I could fly Alaska all the time.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> You mentioned that there is a large airport two hours away. When we lived in Pennsylvania we used to go to Vegas in March for a convention for my job and stay on for our anniversary. Now there are cheap flights from Pittsburgh to Vegas but back then it was far cheaper for us to drive the extra hour, making it a two hour drive, to Cleveland. We would drive in after work the night before if it was an early morning flight and stay at a hotel that provided transportation to and from the airport. We were able to leave our car there for the time were were gone. Because we were staying at least a week and usually longer, paying for a night at a hotel was actually cheaper than paying for the parking even at the best rate. When we had an afternoon flight and didn't need to stay overnight we were still able to pay for a night at the hotel to get free parking and transport to and from the airport.
> 
> Our rule of thumb has been if it costs around $35 more a piece to fly out of the airport closest to us then we will usually spend the extra money not to have to drive the extra distance. If it costs in the range of $40-$60 more each, then we take a good look at the time of year (wintertime up North with potentially bad driving conditions), how long the flight is and if we will be getting back late and have to go to work the next morning before deciding. When the savings get above $70 each we've always driven the extra distance to save that much money. We'd rather drive the extra hour or even 90 minutes to an airport that is further away and have that money we saved to spend while we are on our vacation.
> 
> ...



I meant to get to this on Friday, but had to check on Spirit since I fly to Vega on business 6-8 times a year. 
I checked a random date in in February and Alaska was lower by about $20 each way, and the Spirit return was 9 1/2 hours. That's for a 2 hr trip. Plus no fee for carry on with Alaska, pick seat. 

Spirit does well picking off inexperienced travelers. I met a young man while waiting for a connection in Atlanta.  He booked Spirit because it was at least $100 less than other options, but by the time he was done adding the additional charges, there was no difference and the flight was much less convenient.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 4, 2017)

Well today I finally bit the bullet and booked the trip myself and I have to say it was very stressful for me but I did it. It is not the best itinerary but I did the best I could after many hoops. I just booked directly through the American Airlines site and booked out of Newark. We will get a car service to bring us there. I don't know how people get great deals on all these travel things because we never do but at this point I don't care. The car rental is even expensive but we feel it important to have a 4 wheel drive and not to pay upfront. Feel it was important to have a decent space between connecting flights which offer no meals; did not pay any extra for anything pertaining to legroom or whatever. Wanted to have halfway decent travel departure and arrival times. Not driving to the airport because we live far away and also coming home will be tired so will spring for the car service.There is so much to think about when booking a flight I am glad I don't have to do it often. I even forgot to think about what credit card to put it on in regards to travel insurance and benefits and so forth. I will just book travel insurance through CSA tomorrow. Too much involved. I can't deal with it anymore.

The best thing is that we will be staying only 15 minutes from the airport. Though not a timeshare, the Hilton Homewood Suites will do us just fine with it's mini kitchen, free breakfast, free happy hour plus food, and washer dryers in the building. Nice pool and exercise facility. Getting the car rental right at the terminal and I am happy with not having to shuttle off site.

Hope it all works out!


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sometimes it is easier to build a trip around where you can find a good airfare deal rather than picking a location that may have limited connections and airlines that fly to that location and then trying to find a discount.  Know the location that some of the discount carriers fly to and then seeing if you can find a legacy carrier matching the price if you don't like the discount carrier service also helps.  We are thankful that Spirit exists even if we don't take them because they drive down the prices on the other carriers and even Southwest.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't get how you even do that. When you go on travel sites the first thing they ask you is where do you want to go and when.

That said, there are only a couple of places we would even consider flying to or are on our bucket list since I dislike flying so much, and have limited time off and money. So if we do fly somewhere I try to make sure we really always wanted to go there. If we have to pay a little more so be it I guess.

I hate that airfare is not refundable up to a point or flexible in allowing changes. Next thing I have to get is travel insurance.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 5, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Yes. I am familiar. Not ITA Matrix, though. Will look at it.
> 
> Also, yes- have considered Albany and Westchester- also smaller airports.
> 
> You see how this flying thing gives me a headache?



If you haven't used ITA Matrix to help you make reservations for this trip. See.


mpumilia said:


> Yes. I am familiar. Not ITA Matrix, though. Will look at it.
> 
> Also, yes- have considered Albany and Westchester- also smaller airports.
> 
> You see how this flying thing gives me a headache?



If you haven't used ITA Matrix to help you make your reservations, see
The Secret Flight Search Site Savvy Travelers Use
By Dei B/ Frugal Living/ Travel/ WiseBread/ wisebread.com

The article does a good job explaining the flexibility of ITA Matrix and mentioning how to get information about various parameters in a single search as opposed to getting the same information in multiple searches on other travel search sites.

It's also a time saver and can reduce your stress levels.

I would suggest getting a quote from www.carmellimo.com for your trip to and from the airport.
If you use them, make use of their discount coupons on the website - you get a code when you make the reservation.

Good Luck.

Richard


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 5, 2017)

I did check out the Matrix site and the airfares were essentially the same as what I got through American plus or minus a few bucks and better arrival and departure times overall.

I will check out the car service site. Thanks!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 7, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I had a big problem with Travelocity a few years ago and vowed never again to use them. I had been going directly to airlines' web sites.



They are the worst, for many things!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 7, 2017)

I ended up getting the car service through a referral from a local community Facebook group page I belong to. Again, expensive, but I guess everything is these days. We will appreciate it, though, when the driver is here at 6:30 am for the 2 hour drive to the airport and when we get back to the home airport at 9pm at night totally jet lagged for the two hour ride home.


----------

